# TM TP red vs Pro V1 balls.



## Losttheplot (Jul 16, 2010)

Finally managed to get my hands on some TP Red balls recently. I heard they rival the Pro V1 so I was excited to see how it performed. (I carry pro V1's so I had high expectations and know how the pro V1 performs to compare to) 
Off the tee I felt it quite solid and reasonably long but I wasn't confident with it because if you didn't hit it clean then I thought it reacted badly and wasn't forgiving. 
I thought it was similar with irons but again any mis hit led to it not being very forgiving. 
On the greens it was very good. Had a soft feel about it and was good off the face. It was also good with the wedges around the green.
Comparing to the Pro V1 I wasn't convinced it was close enough to warrant a ball change and the pro V1 probably travels a bit further and retaining it's forgiveness. Around the greens I would say the Pro V1 and the TP red was really similar but for me it's the Pro V1 that remains long, forgiving and superb control abilities.


----------



## slugger (Jul 19, 2010)

pardon my inexperience... but...

how can a golf ball be forgiving?

and...

the ball i find most of - whilst looking for my own in the rough - is the titleist pro V1. Does that not make it the most unforgiving ball? or does it just mean that there's too many folk out there using them that shouldn't be?


----------



## Oddsocks (Jul 19, 2010)

the ball i find most of - whilst looking for my own in the rough - is the titleist pro V1. Does that not make it the most unforgiving ball? or does it just mean that there's too many folk out there using them that shouldn't be?
		
Click to expand...

its funny you say that, i seem to find mainly Prov1


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 19, 2010)

The ProV is the most commonly used premium ball. That is why you find so many, as opposed to TM pentas, Nike tours, Srixon Zstars etc.

Way too many people play with ProV1s when they would be better off with a different ball. A spinny ball will be easy to lose if you cut it, and most golfers do.

This is why Titleist make 560,000 of these balls a day. They have to go somewhere.


----------



## slugger (Jul 19, 2010)

i wonder how long it'll take to fill up the world with lost pro v1s?


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hopefully people will pick them up once they start to cover the fairways.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 19, 2010)

I never seem to find anything other than pinnacle when searching for my premium model ball


----------



## Oddsocks (Jul 19, 2010)

I never seem to find anything other than pinnacle when searching for my premium model ball
		
Click to expand...

your only find prov1's deep in the sh@t homer, thats where i find most of mine. your only find budget stuff on the edge of the rough...


----------



## PieMan (Jul 19, 2010)

Pro V1x's for me. The only ball that I've used recently that comes close - and would consider changing for - is the Callaway Tour i(s), which is a great ball.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 19, 2010)

I have been looking in some deep stuff recently believe me. Found a few lost tribes, new species and an old soldier who didn't know the war was over but never my ball or a Pro V to replace it


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 20, 2010)

I have been looking in some deep stuff recently
		
Click to expand...

Yeah but you do play with Hywel


----------



## Oddsocks (Jul 20, 2010)

I have been looking in some deep stuff recently believe me.
		
Click to expand...

get her down for a waxing session then, be much easier to find ya balls after


----------



## Losttheplot (Jul 21, 2010)

pardon my inexperience... but...

how can a golf ball be forgiving?
		
Click to expand...

Sometimes you can hit the ball and know you've sliced or pulled it etc. Other times you can hit the ball slightly off centre but know it's going to be half decent. But there are times I found with the tp reds that they would react really strange off the club face and almost  react like a ping pong ball in the way it pings off the club and almost swerve in both directions on the same hit. 
Another way of describing it is when you kick a 'floater' kids football and it swerves all over the place. That's the 'feeling' I got anyway. 

It's hard to describe but you know it when it happens.


----------



## Losttheplot (Jul 21, 2010)

pardon my inexperience... but...

how can a golf ball be forgiving?
		
Click to expand...

Sometimes you can hit the ball and know you've sliced or pulled it etc. Other times you can hit the ball slightly off centre but know it's going to be half decent. But there are times I found with the tp reds that they would react really strange off the club face and almost  react like a ping pong ball in the way it pings off the club and almost swerve in both directions on the same hit. 
Another way of describing it is when you kick a 'floater' kids football and it swerves all over the place. That's the 'feeling' I got anyway. 

It's hard to describe but you know it when it happens.
		
Click to expand...

That's not really answered your question but that explains how a ball can be unforgiving.


----------



## Leftie (Jul 21, 2010)

I have been looking in some deep stuff recently believe me. Found a few lost tribes, new species and an old soldier who didn't know the war was over but never my ball or a Pro V to replace it
		
Click to expand...

Homer.  I almost laughed, definitely broke into a smile though.  

And there was me thinking you hadn't got a sense of humour


----------



## HughJars (Jul 22, 2010)

pardon my inexperience... but...

how can a golf ball be forgiving?
		
Click to expand...

Sometimes you can hit the ball and know you've sliced or pulled it etc. Other times you can hit the ball slightly off centre but know it's going to be half decent. But there are times I found with the tp reds that they would react really strange off the club face and almost  react like a ping pong ball in the way it pings off the club and almost swerve in both directions on the same hit. 
Another way of describing it is when you kick a 'floater' kids football and it swerves all over the place. That's the 'feeling' I got anyway. 

*It's hard to describe but you know it when it happens. *

Click to expand...

Been playing TP Red for about 2 years, never seen the ball react like that ever. 

Good ball imo.


----------



## Losttheplot (Jul 22, 2010)

pardon my inexperience... but...

how can a golf ball be forgiving?
		
Click to expand...

Sometimes you can hit the ball and know you've sliced or pulled it etc. Other times you can hit the ball slightly off centre but know it's going to be half decent. But there are times I found with the tp reds that they would react really strange off the club face and almost  react like a ping pong ball in the way it pings off the club and almost swerve in both directions on the same hit. 
Another way of describing it is when you kick a 'floater' kids football and it swerves all over the place. That's the 'feeling' I got anyway. 

*It's hard to describe but you know it when it happens. *

Click to expand...

Been playing TP Red for about 2 years, never seen the ball react like that ever. 

Good ball imo.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe I just hit them really bad. It wouldn't suprise me!


----------

